# LWRC R.E.P.R.



## Cabbage Head (Nov 19, 2009)

Been thinking for a while about carrying around two rifles.  After seeing something about this on the Military Channel finally made the decision to try it out.  After a short wait, its here.  Ordered the 20in (heavy barrel) with a complete 16in upper.  Plan is to move to the hidesite with the shorty and just switch to the heavy barrel for call outs and just using the shorty for warrants.

Went to the range today and it worked like a champ.  Sighted in the iron sights and the Aimpoint.  Need to pick up a mount for the Leupy LR/T 4.5 - 14 scope that I have for 20in.

W/ the irons and Aimpoint it was shooting MOA at 100y with Hornady 168gr AMAX.  Rainy day and the paper targets ripped to hell when I pulled them.  Going back tomorrow and will at least take a camera.  Ended up having to move the Aimpoint to allow room for my pvs-14...:doh:

Here are a couple pic's:


----------



## 0699 (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice.  We need a jealousy smilie.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the LWRC club.  Their possibly the best rifles avaiable, at the moment. 

Congrats on your purchase.  The REPR is the shit !!!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats!  I'm waiting (not too long I hope) to order an M6A3, but the REPR looks awesome.  I'm looking forward to your report after putting more serious glass on it.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoping to pick up a mount for the scope this weekend at the ITOA Conference (Illinois Tactical Officers Conf). Should be some venders there that have good gear.  If not then its another order to LaRue for the mount..... 
Once thats in, I will post the range report with the 20in complete.  Limited to 300yrds on the range, but I will post how it does. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, second range report.  Even better than the first day.  Checked zero on the aimpoint after moving it at 100yrds.  After a little adjustments, I'll be damned if it didn't fire a sub-moa group!  Using the aimpoint even!  

I am even more impressed with its accuracy than before.  No issues with its functioning at all.  Clean up is much easier too.


View attachment 10979View attachment 10980View attachment 10981


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't beat having a sub MOA carbine... Nice stick bro!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 20, 2009)

That's damn impressive let alone with a red dot.   Hell, I bet the dot itself projects much bigger than MOA on the target at 100m.  Nice shooting... what a great rig that is.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya, the dot pretty much covered the whole head.  Gave me a good way to keep a good sight picture while making the shot.  Its all the rifle, this is one great weapon system.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Ya, the dot pretty much covered the whole head.  Gave me a good way to keep a good sight picture while making the shot.  Its all the rifle, this is one great weapon system.



Are you using the 4 MOA or the 2 MOA dot ??

I"m also assuming that the barrel is a cold forged hammer with the Nicor treatment like the A2 and A3 and PSD ??


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Bro! Sweet lookin Iron there!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 26, 2009)

Its a 4moa dot.  

Ordered the mount for the glass, should be in next week.  Then its off to the range to see how she shoots!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 31, 2010)

Call out, had the nicest rifle there.....


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 1, 2010)

Fing awesome!!!! Looks like a beast!!!! Cool Pic too!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is a range report.  First goup is two 3 shot groups at 100yrds.  Second is a 2 shot group at 200.  I quit after the second after my spotter told me how good the group was.  

Knew that the very next one would be way the hell off.....:doh:

Should get a chance this week to get out to the 300yrd range to see how she does.  So far I am more than impressed.  Plus it makes me look better than I really am.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2010)

1/2 MOA @ 300 yards ? Dayummm !  What ammo was used ??


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2010)

it was at 200yrds.  All I use is the ammo issued to me, Hornady AMAX 168gr.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2010)

Stop being a pussy and fire more than two rounds at the target! 

Not bad mate, nice looking piece.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok here you go, 20 rounds fired at 100yrds.   3 rounds at a time to see if sustained firing made any difference.  I blame the fliers on you!

Weather a balmy 20 degrees and snow.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 2, 2010)

LWRC rocks !!!  I don't have another AR in my entire collection that can beat this particular rifle. 

The last lower that I built ( see "how to fuck up an lower AR build) is getting an SBR LWRC M6A2 upper for it.  5.56 this time around. 


Great shot groups CH.  You got enough gear ???


----------



## peefyloo (Feb 3, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> LWRC rocks !!!  I don't have another AR in my entire collection that can beat this particular rifle.


 
No kidding! I have states for quite some time that nothing will ever surpass my Noveske... I was wrong. I spent the past 2 weekends shooting a M6A2 and a M6 PSD and I have fallen in love with them. I may have to get me a late Hanukkah gift.


----------

